# Anyone splice Tachyon? Unsticky Velocity?



## canopyboy (Jul 3, 2009)

When it comes to double braids, I've managed to get pretty good at splicing Velocity. Unfortunately, while I like the everything else about it, I hate the stickyness of the Velocity. So I've tried splicing some Tachyon to make a long lanyard for up in the canopy. Having a tougher time than with the Velocity. Anyone here played with splicing Tachyon yet? Also, anyone try to de-sticky or get rid of the tacky coating on the Velocity?

Thanks.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 9, 2009)

I recently bought some Tachyon with the intention of performing an eye splice on it. I went to New England Ropes' website to find the information and I have to say that their website sucks. I had to find the Tachyon link on another forum. Even that information was terrible. The font was small, the lettering choppy and the photo's were small too. When I tried to print it, so I could use it in my work shop, only the first page would print. Very frustrating. Had I known how horrible their web information was I would have bought a different rope. 

Here's the link if your still interested:

http://www.neropes.com/SPL_TachyonEyeSplice.aspx


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Oct 9, 2009)

some times the Sticky is the Lube the have to put on the rope to make it . you could try to Wash it Soap and water , hang dry than try


----------



## canopyboy (Oct 10, 2009)

RacerX said:


> I recently bought some Tachyon with the intention of performing an eye splice on it. I went to New England Ropes' website to find the information and I have to say that their website sucks. I had to find the Tachyon link on another forum. Even that information was terrible. The font was small, the lettering choppy and the photo's were small too. When I tried to print it, so I could use it in my work shop, only the first page would print. Very frustrating. Had I known how horrible their web information was I would have bought a different rope.
> 
> Here's the link if your still interested:
> 
> http://www.neropes.com/SPL_TachyonEyeSplice.aspx



Alright....I like NE ropes. I haven't found their site that bad and could quickly locate their instructions for Tachyon, although a more readable set of instructions would have been nice.

Honestly, Tachyon is my favorite rope. Not too stretchy, no milking, runs great DRT or SRT. When splicing it, you basically do a normal double braid splice, but cut off the small inner core (the purple threads)at the crossover before you bury the crossover. It's a very tight splice, and burying it takes some effort. But by no means impossible.

As for my old question about Velocity, apparently there is some extra wax or something they put into the rope and the consensus seems to be you just have to use it a bit and break it in. The other thing I found is you just need the right combination for your prusik. In other words, beeline jams badly on velocity but ultratech runs very well. The worst thing you can do is use a velocity split tail on velocity -- you'll never be able to descend. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## RacerX (Oct 10, 2009)

Since that rant I put in post #3 I've gone back to the NE Rope site and picked apart their Tachyon splicing instructions. Since the file is a JPEG I was able to crop it into sections so that could be enlarged and actually read. I do like the feel of the rope and am looking forward to splicing it soon now that I can actually read the directions.


----------



## canopyboy (Oct 11, 2009)

Glad to hear it.

Post back with some pics of your splicing. We all like to see 'em. It seems like the first time I splice a new type of rope, the first one usually turns out to be a practice splice. Same went for my first Tachyon splice. The frustration led to my original post in this thread. Here's a better one though.







 is a good idea....


----------



## RacerX (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone see the need for a large eye splice on a climbing line as opposed to a tight one that just snugs up around the carabiner? (Top eye vs. the other three). When you look at some equipment, the hitch climber pulley comes to mind, they use a rubber band around the large eye. Why would you need to have the large eye in the first place?


----------



## canopyboy (Oct 12, 2009)

My take on it is that you can't really make an eye tight enough that it doesn't want to slide around on the biner a bit. At least not in climbing rope after you use it for awhile. I've had better luck with my small prusik cords, but.... One advantage of the big eye is that you can girth hitch your biner, which will stay snug. Or use that rubber band system shown in Sherrill.

All that said, I usually aim for small eyes. I've tried some tiny ones, but the slightly bigger ones (like in my post above) seem easier to splice and perform the same.

If anyone out there has other reasons to use the big 5-1/2" eye, I'd like to hear 'em.


----------

